# Bathing problems



## Gabriella Elia (Sep 20, 2015)

hi everyone, My 2 year old Hermann, Templeton is very reluctant to bath. I've read that tortoises should poop it the bath and feel relaxed but Templeton spends the whole time squirming and trying to escape! The water is warm but not hot and only reaches the very bottom of his shell. If anyone could tell me what I'm doing wrong that would be great!

Thanks


----------



## dmmj (Sep 20, 2015)

you're doing nothing wrong some enjoy it yes most don't. They don't poop because they are relaxed they poop because they're soaking. He may get use to it and enjoy it and he may not there's no way of telling just continue sucking


----------



## keepergale (Sep 20, 2015)

How are you measuring the water temperature ? My tortoises seem to have water temp preferences. 5 degrees makes a difference to them trying to walk right out or falling asleep in their bath.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2015)

Also, you don't have enough water in there. Add enough water to come up to the middle of the sides - where the top shell meets the bottom shell...and use a container he can't see out of.


----------



## WithLisa (Sep 20, 2015)

My Hermanns also hate it, that's why I only bath them twice a year (when they have to be clean for photo documentation). I don't think it's necessary to put them through that stress as long as they have a water bowl and can drink or bath whenever they want.


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2015)

WithLisa said:


> I don't think it's necessary to put them through that stress as long as they have a water bowl and can drink or bath whenever they want.



I would argue that it IS necessary given all the dehydration and kidney stone issues we see from people here in our dry climate that don't soak their tortoises. There are many reasons why a tortoise might choose to not drink from the water vessel someone has chosen for them. Soaking ensures proper hydration even in these cases. Further, if someone soaks a tortoise that really didn't need it, it harms nothing.


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Also, you don't have enough water in there. Add enough water to come up to the middle of the sides - where the top shell meets the bottom shell...and use a container he can't see out of.



I agree.


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2015)

Gabriella Elia said:


> hi everyone, My 2 year old Hermann, Templeton is very reluctant to bath. I've read that tortoises should poop it the bath and feel relaxed but Templeton spends the whole time squirming and trying to escape! The water is warm but not hot and only reaches the very bottom of his shell. If anyone could tell me what I'm doing wrong that would be great!



Water temperature matters and sometimes the time of day can matter too. Some tortoises are more relaxed first thing in the morning before they warm up. Other tortoises are more relaxed later in the day after they warmed up and eat. Try some different times.

"Warm, but not hot" can mean different things to different people. On a cold day 60 degree water can feel "warm" to cold hands. On a hot summer day here 95 degree water can feel "cool". Use a thermometer and try to keep the water around 85-95. If that doesn't do the trick try going to 80-85.

The biggest problem I see is the soaking vessel. You need something with taller opaque sides, and the water needs to be deeper. I use dishwashing tubs from Walmart. $1.82.

Finally, it is _necessary_ for small tortoises to be properly hydrated. They can literally die from dehydration related issues and many do. Even if your baby seems to not like its soaking adventures, do it any way. My daughter throws a fit when I make her eat food instead of candy for dinner. I make her eat real food anyway, because I know its better for her. Even though she would prefer candy, I know that real food is what she needs. All the exercise in the soaking tub is good for them and helps move things along in the GI tract anyway. And all of them eventually get used to the soaks in time too. I've had a few that acted like the soaking water was acid and thought they were dying. Within a few weeks those very same tortoises learned to relax and enjoy their soak time. It becomes routine and they just settled down about it.


----------



## Gillian M (Sep 20, 2015)

Like a tort's enclosure I believe its bowl should *NOT *be _transparent_. The poor thing would only keep trying to get out of it; be it the bowl or the enclosure.


----------



## Gabriella Elia (Sep 20, 2015)

Thankyou for all of the great tips! In future I will use a thermometer and a washing up bowl to bath him. How high should the water level be in proportion to his shell?


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2015)

The water should come to where the top shell meets the bottom shell.


----------



## Tom (Sep 20, 2015)

Gabriella Elia said:


> How high should the water level be in proportion to his shell?



I go a little deeper with the water than most. I go about halfway up their body.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 24, 2015)

Tidgy likes the water quite deep, just under her chin when the neck is horizontal. 
She ducks her head under but can raise it up clear, easily, so she doesn't think she's going to drown!


----------



## Gabriella Elia (Sep 24, 2015)

Thankyou everyone for your replies! I have just given Templeton a bath and had a very different result. I couldn't find a thermometer but I used warmer water than normal and a washing up bowl instead of my glass salad bowl. At first Templeton did his normal struggling to escape but then I remembered suggestions to add more water, so I added some extra, much warmer water and suddenly Templeton started drinking and dipping his head under. He wandered into the middle and just sat there for about 5 minutes drinking etc. As soon as the water got cold he started to scramble again so I put him back but it was such a better result! Next I need to find a thermometer and measure the water temp to see what his preferred temperature is! Thankyou for all of your suggestions, for now we have a success!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 28, 2015)

Result!!
I think 15 to 20 minutes is a good time for a soak.


----------



## Nephelle (Oct 5, 2015)

Gabriella Elia said:


> Thankyou everyone for your replies! I have just given Templeton a bath and had a very different result. I couldn't find a thermometer but I used warmer water than normal and a washing up bowl instead of my glass salad bowl. At first Templeton did his normal struggling to escape but then I remembered suggestions to add more water, so I added some extra, much warmer water and suddenly Templeton started drinking and dipping his head under. He wandered into the middle and just sat there for about 5 minutes drinking etc. As soon as the water got cold he started to scramble again so I put him back but it was such a better result! Next I need to find a thermometer and measure the water temp to see what his preferred temperature is! Thankyou for all of your suggestions, for now we have a success!
> View attachment 149812
> View attachment 149814


Yeah, little buddy! He looks so cute and happy in his red bathtub! 
I had the exact same experience with my baby RT for the first few days. The moment I changed her soak tub so she couldn't see out, she just sort of sat. Until the water cools, anyway lol. Then she lets me know! I've been using one of those insulated coffee mugs to keep a change of water warm for top offs, it's been pretty handy.

PS - I love love love his name


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 5, 2015)

I find a lazer temp gun ( about $15 at Home Depot) works better than a thermometer. 

And has multiple uses in checking ground and shell temps in enclosures as well


----------



## Kia Sumner (Oct 5, 2015)

Shouldn't the water level be at the outline of their shell, otherwise they can drown? I was told..


----------



## Alaskamike (Oct 5, 2015)

Kia Sumner said:


> Shouldn't the water level be at the outline of their shell, otherwise they can drown? I was told..


They won't drown. They should not have to struggle to keep head above water. 
All tortoises ( that I am aware of ) can swim. But soaking is not a swimming exercise. It should be enjoyable and leisurely for the tortoise. Once they are used to it it will be. 
I make water 1/2 way up their shell.


----------



## Kia Sumner (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh I see, thanks, will make it deeper next time


----------



## Tom (Oct 5, 2015)

Kia Sumner said:


> Shouldn't the water level be at the outline of their shell, otherwise they can drown? I was told..



I don't know what you mean by "at the outline of their shell". The water needs to be deep enough that they can submerge their whole head when they dip it down, but not so deep that they have to reach their head up to keep their nostrils out of the water.

I do what Mike does. I make the water about half way up their shell. So if the tortoise is 2" tall while the plastron is resting on the ground, I use about an inch of water to soak them in.


----------



## Kia Sumner (Oct 5, 2015)

As in the rim bit. That's what i was told


----------



## Tijjer (Oct 10, 2015)

Aww I'm glad that the little one is starting to enjoy soaking!


----------



## DawnH (Oct 11, 2015)

I also do the water a bit deeper and used a temp gun (as Mike suggested) to get a reading. Tuleo always sleeps in his bath and never poops, he's an odd duck!


----------

